# ON, Canada - Ontario Canada: Assorted Normand and Provonost inverted blowers



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a number of blowers for sale, but I am not selling all of them. I'm only looking to size the fleet down by 1 or 2 blowers from this selection. First come first served. If there is one you are interested in I will get you photos for it. Most of these are still in use currently. 

1 - 92" Normand Inverted with brand new tivar cutting edge. Blower is in mint condition. Only serviced about 50 driveways for 4 years. Only wore down 1 cutting edge the whole time. No backblade. Red in colour. Full hydraulic chute.

$6200 USD obo

1 - 82" Normand Inverted with tivar edge. Steel edge we took off when new is also available to go with it. Blower in excellent condition. Only used 3 seasons. Orange in color. Has rear hydraulic backblade. Full hydraulic chute.

$5800 USD obo

1 - 74" Provonost Inverted with steel edge. Has rear back blade. In good condition with some paint peeling. 3 seasons use for only 45 driveways. Excellent mechanical condition. Full hydraulic chute.

$4400 USD obo

1 - 2019 Provonost Cyclone 80" with stainless edge and hydraulic chute. Excellent blower. Very little use. Prefer to keep this one.

$7500 USD Firm

1 - 2019 Provonost Cyclone 92" with stainless edge and hydraulic wings and chute. Comes with diverter valve so you need 3 remotes on the tractor to run it. Very little use, brand new this November.

$9750 USD Firm


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi do you still have any used Normand or Pronovost blowers for sale?


----------

